

Map / Reduce – A visual explanation - pan69
http://ayende.com/Blog/archive/2010/03/14/map-reduce-ndash-a-visual-explanation.aspx

======
BUBLER
I am sorry but this does not explains map reduce in the way it is currently
used, wikipedia does a much better job
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MapReduce>

Amazing how 44 people upvoted an incorrect example.

~~~
akkartik
Why do you think voting something up is corroboration? People read something
that was internally consistent and engagingly presented. They learned
something from it, more than any inaccuracies in the details. I think that
merits an upvote.

People will upvote far more egregiously false content if it's well presented
and seems to be internally consistent. They thought they learned something
from it. They weren't voting as experts on the material. There's nothing wrong
with this. The system is working as desired.

Voting by correctness easily slips down the slope to voting by agreement, and
that leads to a less interesting, more echo-chamber-y community. Vote up
interesting stories even if they're inaccurate.

